# 11-32 Cassette on Dura Ace Di2?



## Jutrast

Last year I splurged on a Di2 Roubaix equipped with 5034 chainrings and an 11-32 cassette. I loved the range of the bike, especially the ability to climb here in the White Mountains of New Hampsire.

Unfortunately the bike was totaled when I was hit by a car in September. With the Specialized accident replacement program, an insurance check, and a bit of cash, I was able to replace it with a 2015 S-Works Di2 Robuaix. It too has the 50/34 chainrings, but an 11-28 cassette and I'm concerned about climbing.

I've been told that the Dura Ace cage isn't long enough to allow the 11-32 cassette, but the source was questionable. Any ideas on how to get the same 34:32 ratio on this bike? Perhaps a different chainring setup? ...or a longer cage for the Dura Ace Di2?

Or, maybe just suck it up and do some more fitness training? 

Thanks,
toby


----------



## nhluhr

Some prior discussion on the modifications required: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/change-dura-ace-rd-9070-short-cage-316168.html

My understanding is that it works but probably not A+ grade


----------



## TricrossRich

Its my understanding that it isn't so much a question of long cage vs. short cage... but rather the dimensions of the rear derailleur hanger... I'm assuming you had the Roubaix Expert Ultegra Di2 Disc prior... since that's the only non- SWorks roubaix with Di2 last year. Looking at the pics of that pics, it appears as if it had the standard derailleur, not the long cage that comes on the new Pro Disc Race Roubaix this year.. my guess is that it would probably work. It appears as if it would definitely work on the Pro Disc Race model... why not get that instead of the SWorks?


----------



## Jutrast

TricrossRich,
I already have the SWorks so getting the pro is not an option. I appreciate the feedback. 

Is the cassette swap difficult? I'd like to try doing it myself, and don't mind buying the tools. 

Toby


----------



## spdntrxi

it is indeed an frame/hanger issue... highly doubt a Roubaix would not be able to handle a 32.. it's a fondo type bike even with the S-Works moniker..


----------



## TricrossRich

Jutrast said:


> TricrossRich,
> Is the cassette swap difficult? I'd like to try doing it myself, and don't mind buying the tools.
> 
> Toby


not hard at all if you have a little bit of mechanical knowledge and the tools... you tube it.


----------



## kbiker3111

Jutrast said:


> TricrossRich,
> I already have the SWorks so getting the pro is not an option. I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Is the cassette swap difficult? I'd like to try doing it myself, and don't mind buying the tools.
> 
> Toby


Specialized usually sells two sizes of derailleur hangers, short and long. Any Spec dealer can order them. If you already have the long one it should work ok with a 32, if you have the short you should order the long.

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/CG0421_hanger_fit_chart_w_pics_rev2013.pdf


----------



## robt57

spdntrxi said:


> it is indeed an frame/hanger issue... highly doubt a Roubaix would not be able to handle a 32.. it's a fondo type bike even with the S-Works moniker..


Unless the chain is too long? A 34/50 conversion with the 39/5# same chain?

I just put a 12-30 Ultegra cassette on my SL4 RoubixCobbler [compact chainring up front] with short cage 7800 gear and did not even have to tweak.

When I looked at the DR pulley when I shifted it up it had plenty room and it was in the 34 up front...

FWIW.


----------



## robt57

kbiker3111 said:


> Specialized usually sells two sizes of derailleur hangers, short and long. Any Spec dealer can order them. If you already have the long one it should work ok with a 32, if you have the short you should order the long.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/CG0421_hanger_fit_chart_w_pics_rev2013.pdf



Ahh, makes sense since I just remembered my SL4 came with Sora 9s [which got one ride and took off] with a 32 tooth cassette. Probably has the longer DR hanger..


----------



## Special Eyes

I put a Sram 11-30 cassette (expensive) on both my Di2 50/34 road bikes with short cages. Worked well.


----------



## simplemind

So, stupid question here, could you replace the 34t ring with a 32t? "Seems" like an easier conversion.


----------



## ziscwg

simplemind said:


> So, stupid question here, could you replace the 34t ring with a 32t? "Seems" like an easier conversion.


The BCD normally does not allow that 32t on a compact crankset.


----------



## simplemind

ziscwg said:


> The BCD normally does not allow that 32t on a compact crankset.


Duh..I knew that! :blush2: Yeah, looks very close. Wouldn't help mine as I have a hologram SISL and it looks like it's a one piece 50/34. So, it's back to maybe a 11-32 Ultegra cassette. Any idea if the new 9070 Di2 would accommodate that cog set?


----------



## spdntrxi

Using 32t on 9070 is hit and miss.. It has some to do with the frame and r&d hanger and such . I used an 11-32 on a 2014 madone .. And used a 11-30 on my parlee just last week. Of course I would not run big big with my current chain length and you do have to adjust the b screw.. But possible.


----------



## simplemind

spdntrxi said:


> And used a 11-30 on my parlee just last week. Of course I would not run big big with my current chain length and you do have to adjust the b screw.. But possible.


A 30T would be an improvement, but it's SRAM and I really didn't want to confuse the Di2 brain! Is that what you're running as well?


----------



## spdntrxi

Yes I have 11/28 and 11/25 and 11/30 all SRAM 1190s ... No issues with Di2
11/28 is my everyday.. The other are special occasion..

I can cross chain with ease with the 11/28... But with the 11/30 big big is a no go


----------



## simplemind

spdntrxi said:


> Yes I have 11/28 and 11/25 and 11/30 all SRAM 1190s ... No issues with Di2
> 11/28 is my everyday.. The other are special occasion..


So you must have swapped out your RD for a mid/long cage. I'm stuck with my DA RD at 28T max., they don't offer another cage length in DA. :-( 
I guess I just need to eat more Wheaties.


----------



## ziscwg

simplemind said:


> So you must have swapped out your RD for a mid/long cage. I'm stuck with my DA RD at 28T max., they don't offer another cage length in DA. :-(
> I guess I just need to eat more Wheaties.


Cage length is for chain wrap. It does not mean you cannot run an 11-32. If that were true, my buddy (who has a Calfee rig) would only have 10 gears. Yet, there he was climbing past me on his 32t cog in the back

Your hanger, frame and RD geometry are the considerations. Oh, and nevermind what Shimano says. They are always conservative with the specs.

I'm sure there is someone here or at your local LBS that has tried it. If not, see if they have an 11-32 (ultegra IIRC) sitting around they can experiment on your bike with.


----------



## spdntrxi

simplemind said:


> So you must have swapped out your RD for a mid/long cage. I'm stuck with my DA RD at 28T max., they don't offer another cage length in DA. :-(
> I guess I just need to eat more Wheaties.


I'm using 9070 short cage on two bikes... no issue with 30t.. although I won't go big big with a 30t or 32t. 32t is not a good match on my bike (parlee) I could make it work if I really wanted to, but I don't need 32t. My wifes' madone with a 9070 rd can run a 32t with a B-screw adjustment only.


----------



## simplemind

spdntrxi said:


> I'm using 9070 short cage on two bikes... no issue with 30t.. although I won't go big big with a 30t or 32t. 32t is not a good match on my bike (parlee) I could make it work if I really wanted to, but I don't need 32t. My wifes' madone with a 9070 rd can run a 32t with a B-screw adjustment only.


Thanks for the information!
So, in the case of the 30T, I would run an SRAM 11-30 (aka Red 22XG-1190) cassette
and that's all thats needed? No issues with the 9070/SRAM marriage? Cool!


----------



## SwiftSolo

The Dura-ace di2 RD works fine with the Sram 11/30 on my Synapse hi-mod. I bought a new chain and cut it two links longer and can use both bib/big and small/small--not that you should.

I would avoid ever changing to a larger cassette without lengthening your chain. Eventually your will accidentally cross chain. Likely won't matter if chain is a bit long but it will if the chain is short.


simplemind said:


> So you must have swapped out your RD for a mid/long cage. I'm stuck with my DA RD at 28T max., they don't offer another cage length in DA. :-(
> I guess I just need to eat more Wheaties.


----------



## simplemind

Excellent info. Looks like we're riding the same bike (Synapse HM), got the disc and like it a lot. 



SwiftSolo said:


> The Dura-ace di2 RD works fine with the Sram 11/30 on my Synapse hi-mod. I bought a new chain and cut it two links longer and can use both bib/big and small/small--not that you should.
> 
> I would avoid ever changing to a larger cassette without lengthening your chain. Eventually your will accidentally cross chain. Likely won't matter if chain is a bit long but it will if the chain is short.


----------



## SwiftSolo

Same here. Having precision brakes really changes the downhill hairpin speed and confidence.


----------



## Swen6

I had a 2014 Ultegra spec Roubaix that had a compact 50/34 and 32t rear cassette, I just brought the medium Ultegra RD that is quoted up to 32t and swapped the shifters and FD out, no issues. I did fit a new chain rather than break and join the original.


----------



## simplemind

SwiftSolo said:


> Same here. Having precision brakes really changes the downhill hairpin speed and confidence.


SwiftSolo, did you install a powermeter on your SISL cranks?



Swen6 said:


> I had a 2014 Ultegra spec Roubaix that had a compact 50/34 and 32t rear cassette, I just brought the medium Ultegra RD that is quoted up to 32t and swapped the shifters and FD out, no issues. I did fit a new chain rather than break and join the original.


You went from mechanical to electric, right?


----------



## Swen6

Sorry, yes Ultegramech to Di2.


----------



## SwiftSolo

simplemind said:


> SwiftSolo, did you install a powermeter on your SISL cranks?


I had Stages send me the new cannondale crank arm with the PM installed


----------



## sgc

Old thread I know, but it may be of interest to anyone who is planning a new Trek Domane SLR with Dura Ace, the Ultegra 11-32 fits no problem, just need to do the usual screw in of the B-screw.


----------

